# Genecafe CBR1200 - are they discontinued?



## Mpbradford

Looking at these machines and the review on Bella Barista, looks like a great machine for 10kg/week roasting in spare time.

Can you buy one in the UK new?

cheers


----------



## DavecUK

Mpbradford said:


> Looking at these machines and the review on Bella Barista, looks like a great machine for 10kg/week roasting in spare time.
> 
> Can you buy one in the UK new?


 I don't think you can any more, BB don't stock them now. Pity because they were actually a great roaster (once you added power control, which I did), just got very expensive!

I only reluctantly sold mine because I didn't really have the space for 2 roasters and I wasn't using it, due to no where to vent it because the dalian occupied the spot. One of the things I really loved about it was. Run out of coffee, nip out, switch on 3 minutes later it's preheated, bung 1kg of beans in and under 15 minutes later bag beans, switch off, nip back into house.

Anyone who owns a Dalian knows for 1 kg it's 20m warm up, 15-30 minutes cool down and say 13-14 m to roast. So on the CBR 1200 I had my Kilo roasted, bagged and was back inside before a Dalian would have even warmed up!

https://www.genecafe.eu/

You can buy it in Europe here but look at the price now!

https://www.genecafe-roasters.cz/gene-cafe-cbr-1200-c2/cbr-1200-i6/

Sadly I did feed back how they could mod the roaster for power control and also wattage monitoring, universal heating element and auto voltage selection....sadly the main driver at Genesis had moved on and I ended up "throwing a sausage down the M1". The power control mod is super easy to do and IMO well worth it..


----------



## Mpbradford

I went all the way through to clicking for payment.

https://www.topcoffee.net

5250 EUR

I really like the plug and play nature and that would get me an extra batch per roast session.

It falls between Dalian and Cafemino in terms of price, but I guess it tops out slightly higher in yield per session, because of warm up time.

Does it need anything more in terms of ventilation vs genecafe 101? Is standard plug ok, or does electricity need upgrading to 20a like for Cafemino?

cheers

Mark


----------



## Mpbradford

Power control is not too bad with gene 101, because I have tuned the profiles to suit the voltage and power. But if a minor idiot proof mod to 1200 is possible, that would be great.


----------



## DavecUK

Mpbradford said:


> I went all the way through to clicking for payment.
> 
> https://www.topcoffee.net
> 
> 5250 EUR
> 
> I really like the plug and play nature and that would get me an extra batch per roast session.
> 
> It falls between Dalian and Cafemino in terms of price, but I guess it tops out slightly higher in yield per session, because of warm up time.
> 
> Does it need anything more in terms of ventilation vs genecafe 101? Is standard plug ok, or does electricity need upgrading to 20a like for Cafemino?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Mark


 All in my review, I even did a big user/roasting guide for it, when BB sold it.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwjJ2O-6zb3qAhUwUhUIHTFQBHIQFjAGegQIAhAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.bellabarista.co.uk%2Fpdf%2FGene%20Cafe%20CBR1200%20roaster%20v1.2%2025-dec-2013[1].pdf&usg=AOvVaw0bwBk_JhbP6ZobzWVZTTJm


----------



## CJV8

So what's this lurking on that there website.....

https://www.topcoffee.net/gene-vr-p500-coffee-roaster.html


----------



## DavecUK

CJV8 said:


> So what's this lurking on that there website.....
> 
> https://www.topcoffee.net/gene-vr-p500-coffee-roaster.html


 yeah I hear about that one about a year ago.


----------



## CJV8

Trying to fill that lucrative £5k 500g roaster niche?


----------



## Beeroclock

Mpbradford said:


> I went all the way through to clicking for payment.
> 
> https://www.topcoffee.net
> 
> 5250 EUR
> 
> I really like the plug and play nature and that would get me an extra batch per roast session.
> 
> It falls between Dalian and Cafemino in terms of price, but I guess it tops out slightly higher in yield per session, because of warm up time.
> 
> Does it need anything more in terms of ventilation vs genecafe 101? Is standard plug ok, or does electricity need upgrading to 20a like for Cafemino?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Mark


 Have you looked at the Aillio Bullet?


----------



## Mpbradford

Just had a look. Looks good, but not much information on cooling, KW, back to back. I like the computer connectivity though. How do you rate it vs 1200?


----------



## Mpbradford

Does anyone have one to share their strengths and weaknesses?


----------



## filthynines

I have a CBR 1200 in my possession (my brother's) which we will be looking to move on shortly. As you can see, we're not too far from you.


----------



## Mpbradford

Looking into 1200 gene machine. Conflicting information in the Dave C guide and Gene website. Does anyone know if a 13a electric supply is enough, just requiring the 3 pin single phase connector. Or do I need to upgrade to 16a to get the full power capability of the machine? My sparky is also confused, so don't know what to do.


----------



## Garymid

filthynines said:


> I have a CBR 1200 in my possession (my brother's) which we will be looking to move on shortly. As you can see, we're not too far from you.


 Good evening do you still have the CBR for sale and if so how much?

ATB

Gary


----------

